# Vacation Time!



## Sheila (Jun 2, 2012)

Time to head to the lake for the week...don't do anything cool in here till I get back!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Have a GREAT vacation!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Enjoy nature!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

ill bet anything you took your slingshots with you - if not, you will be ostracised from SSF !







have fun running form jason at the lake and maybe youll find a fork or two . ( thats if theres trees )


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Enjoy that... what is it you called it?.. oh vacation... the only vacation I get is when my family leaves for one....









LGD


----------



## islanders888 (Jul 21, 2012)

do something awesome the next couple of days- check


----------



## Sheila (Jun 2, 2012)

Imperial: Oh yes, I did toss one in the suitcase, hehe. It's just a little one that I got off of Ebay for a couple of bucks so I could try out some chinese tubes...didn't want to bring one of the "nice" ones out here in case I lost it. And I'm always keeping the eyes open for forks! No worries about Jason though, I'm on Squam Lake, not Crystal Lake


----------

